# 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2004)

Und jetzt gehts zur dritten Runde beim Anglers TopShop Formel 1 Gewinnspiel. 
*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wer den richtigen Zieleinlauf  beim gerade zu Ende gegangenen Rennen getippt hat (M.Schuhmacher, Mobtoya, Button) soll sich bitte mit Holger (info@Anglers-TopShop.de) in Verbindung setzen.

Auch wenn das jetzige Rennen wieder deutlich nach Ferraridominaz riecht, hat man doch gesehen, dass das Feld enger zusammen gerückt ist und viele Fahrer aufs Treppchen kommen können. 

Daher gilt auch für den "Wüsten - Grand Prix" in Bahrein:
Die ersten drei Plätze sind gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Euren Tipp posten. Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, wird der Preis unter allen Teilnehmern verlost.

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder 2 Wochen Zeit, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Rennen am Freitag abend wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin köännt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2004)

Mein Tipp fürs Wüstenrennen:
M.Schuhmacher
Barichello
Montoya


----------



## Jirko (21. März 2004)

the same procedure as every run? bahrain ist ja allen fahren noch relativ unbekannt, da erstmalig im programm - aber auch hier sehe ich m. schuhmacher wieder als mit abstand besten fahrer vorne - wer dahinter folgt, steht in den sternen 

1. m. schuhmacher
2. montoya
3. barichello #h


----------



## Supporter (21. März 2004)

Keiner hatte in Runde 2. Button auf der Rechnung,wird jetzt unter allen gelost?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2004)

Jo das mit Button ist echt ne starke Leistung. Fürs nächste Rennen tippe ich:
1. M. Schumi
2. Montoya
3. Alonso


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2004)

@ supporter: 
Jepp, wenn keiner richtig getippt hat, wird unter allen verlost.


----------



## lector (21. März 2004)

*No1*

Mein Siegestip

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Montoya


----------



## harley (21. März 2004)

mein tip

1. m. schumacher
2. k. räikkönen
3. baricchello


----------



## Fischkoopp (21. März 2004)

Mein Tip

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Barichello


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2004)

Mein Tipp

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## Ace (21. März 2004)

1. K.Räikkönen
2. J.P.Montoya
3. R.Barichello


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. März 2004)

Hier mein Tip:

1.  M. Schumacher

2.  R. Barrichello

3.  J. P. Montoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2004)

Ihr tippt doch immer wieder die Favoriten, dabei hat man ja mit Button gerade im letzten Rennen gesehen, dass auch "Aussenseiter" immer für einen Podestplatz gut sind.
Aber mir gehts ja auch nicht anders)


----------



## fjordbutt (22. März 2004)

so, damit ich freitag abend nicht wieder versuche auf dem feld "geschlossen" rumzuhämmern:c  jetzt mein erster tipp (aktualisierung folgt)

1. Michi the Gothfather off Gummi Schumi

2. ich will alle schlagen und kann doch nicht siegen montoya

3. der ewige zweite/dritte Barichello


was gibts eigendlich diesesmal zu gewinnen???

grüsse aus dem spreewald
fjordbutt#h #h #h


----------



## Hayabusa (22. März 2004)

mein tip:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Alonso


----------



## duck_68 (22. März 2004)

Ich tippe:

1. Schumacher

2. Alonso

3. Button


----------



## Supporter (22. März 2004)

Wer hat Runde 2.gewonnen?Nachdem das Los unter allen entscheidenen musste?(Da keiner richtig getippt hatte)


----------



## Andreas 25 (22. März 2004)

Na gut ich bleibe bei meinem Tip ( ich muss total Verückt sein, aber naja )

1.: R.Schumacher
2.: K. Raikonen
3.: Alonso

wenns wieder nict stimmt, sollte ich mir vieleicht mal gedanken machen, ob ich nach ganz normal bin, das Podium immer ohen Ferrari! Aber ich versuch es ( und hoffe es doch mal )

Gruß Andreas!!! :s  und nicht für ungut Ferrari Fans!!! :s


----------



## fjordbutt (23. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*




			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Runde 2.gewonnen?Nachdem das Los unter allen entscheidenen musste?(Da keiner richtig getippt hatte)




da kanns einer wieder nicht abwarten :q  :q 




@ thomas

was gibt es diesesmal zu gewinnen ????


@all
beste grüsse
fjordbutt #h  #h  #h


----------



## fjordbutt (23. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

 #y ein ganz dickes sorry für die schriftgrössenentgleisung !!! #t 




grösse 8 hat nix mit der grösse 8 aus z.b. word zu tun #t 

gruss
fjordbutt


----------



## BT-Holger (24. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

@ Thomas 9904,

nee unter allen wird das nicht verlost. Ich eröffne einen Jackpot und da liegen jetzt die feinen Teilchen drin. Wer bei der nächsten Runde richtig tippt wird halt noch reicher beschenkt.

c ya


Holger


----------



## Nick_A (24. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

@ Holger #h

uiuiui, da kann ja unter Umständen mal ein richtig grosser Jackpott d´raus werden !!! :m #6

Also mein Tip für´s nächste Rennen lautet:

1. Alonso
2. M. Schumacher
3. Raikonen

Viele Grüsse #6
Robert


----------



## BT-Holger (24. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

@ Nick_A

könnte sein. Alle Macht den Underdogs!!!!

c ya

Holger


----------



## lordwuddy (24. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

M. Schuhmacher 
R. Schuhmacher
Barichello


----------



## kaptain98 (24. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Alonso


----------



## rudlinger (25. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Hi @ all,

1. Raikkönen
2. Alonso
3. Schumacher Michael

TL
Rudi

PS.:  #6 Sollte ich gewinnen, wird der Preis an Jungangler oder Angler gestiftet, die wenig oder gar kein Geld haben!! #6


----------



## Mac Gill (25. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

m. schumacher
alonso
r. schumacher

@Martin obelt
Nur "schumacher" tippen ist unfair! (= ungültig?)

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Discocvw (28. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1 M. Schumacher
2 K. Räikkönen
3 Montoya


----------



## fly-martin (28. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. Montoya
2. M.Schumacher
3. Alonso


----------



## Franky (28. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

@ fjordbutt:
ich war einmal so frei und habe die Größe "normalisiert"...  So liest es sich "angenehmer" :q Diese Schriftgröße 7 hat eher etwas mit der Schriftgröße 7 vom "HTML-Standard" zu tun - 4 ist glaub ich "normal"... 

Mein Tip:
1 Alonso
3 Barichello
3 Webber

:q


----------



## MichaelB (28. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Moin,

das mit dem Jackpot ist ´ne Super-Idee  >>Daumen-hoch-Smilie<<

Momentan hat es aber noch was von einem Ratespiel, ich warte lieber das erste frei Training ab und tippe dann >>Zwinker-Smilie<<

Gruß
Michael, der seit gestern keine Smilies mehr hat und niemand gibt sie ihn zurück >>Traurig-Smilie<<


----------



## Superingo (29. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Schwer, schwer, wirklich schwer  :c 
Irgendwann müssen ja auch mal die anderen gewinnen    Ich tippe:
1. Ralf Schuhmacher
2. Michael Schuhmacher
3. Kimi Raikkönen
und als Extrabonus fällt Coulthard mit Motorschaden aus und Montoya verliert seinen Frontflügel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ja, nun gehts wieder aufs Rennwochenende zu, noch kann getippt oder der Tipp geändert werden. Haltet euch ran bis ich Freitag nacht oder Samstag früh den Thread wieder dichtmache)

PS: Noch bleibe ich bei meinem Tipp)


----------



## UlliT1964 (30. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Webber

R. Schumacher verfährt sich und irrt ziellos in der Wüste umher. Am Montag wird er von einer Rettungsstaffel entdeckt und schiebt die Schuld auf seine Boxencrew, die sein Visier nicht richtig gereinigt haben.

Gruß :q
Ulli


----------



## gismowolf (30. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

mein Tip:
1.Montoya
2.M.Schuhmacher
3.Raikkönen


----------



## Fischhunter (30. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ich tipe 
            M.Schuhmacher
            R. Baricello
               Montoya #v  #6


----------



## Samyber (30. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Here are my results:

1. Montoya (die durften ja schon testen ??????)  :c 

2. Micha (der braucht nicht zu testen !!!!!)        #6 

3. Alonso (der sollte noch mal testen .....)         :q 


Aber das erste Training kommt ja noch !


----------



## SUMO (30. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Mein Tip: 1. M.Schumacher
             2. Alonso
             3. Montoya


----------



## Andreas 25 (31. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Also, wenn das stimmt, das Ralf bei Toyota für 5 Jahre 100 Millionen Dollar bekommen soll, dann muss der am Sonntag einfach gewinnen. Denn zum ersten ist der dann doch normalerweise super drauf und zum anderen muss er Toyota ja was beweisen!

Also ich bleib auf alle fälle bei meinen Tip, das Ralf gewinnt, nur bei dem rest bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das eine gute entscheidung war!


----------



## Superingo (31. März 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ralf zu Toyota ? Hab ich noch nix von gehört, Aber wenn , dann wär das echt ne Alternative für Ralf  #6


----------



## Killerwels (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Mein Tipp

1. Alonso
2. Montoya
3. R.Schumacher


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Bin mal gespannt, wie viele sich noch umentscheiden vor dem Rennen, wenn jetzt dann das Training losgeht)
Noch bleibe ich bei meinem Tipp)


----------



## Karstein (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. Montoya
2. Barrichello
3. Raikkonen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Das  Blinkerset vom letzten Mal ist im Jackpot, dieses Mal gibts zusätzlich ein Set von Stipposen und Sbiros im Wert von ca. 50 Euro dazu.
Sollte wieder keiner richtig tippen, geht auch das Posenset in den Jackpot fürs näxte Mal.


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ich tippe auch mal

1. Barrichello

2. R. Schumacher

3.  Raikkonen


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Na dann will ich auch mal mein glück versuchen

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barrichello


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Na dann ich auch noch.

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. R.Schuhmacher
__________________
__________________


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Morgen nach dem ersten Training gehts wieder los mit "umtippen".
Ich glaub ich lass den Thread diesmal bis Samstag mittag auf)


----------



## Supporter (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Bis wann Sa.mittag?Muss ja auch noch Tippen,aber ich muß auch morgen arbeiten :c


----------



## PetriHelix (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

M.Schuhmacher
Barichello
Montoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke so an Samstag nachmittag, zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr (ohne Gewähr), je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe.
Weil ich will auch mal wieder angeln gehen!


----------



## rudi.r (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Barichello
 #6


----------



## Ramon (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1.M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barrichello


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Alonso


----------



## Case (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Dann noch kurz vor Schluß..

1. M. Schuhmacher  was soll man da sonst tippen.?

2. Montoya

3. Webber

Ich hoff die Konstellation hat noch keiner.

Case


----------



## TomK (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Montoya


----------



## Paeda (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. Barrichello
2. M. Schuhmacher
3. Montoya


----------



## Powerdonald (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. Raikkönen
2. M. Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Moin,


1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Schumacher
3) F.Alonso

Oder es geht alles ganz anders aus...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Mein Tipp bleibt heiss, weil Ferrari heute nur geblufft hat)


----------



## Franz_16 (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichelo


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

wann bluffen die nicht ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Noch habt Ihr Zeit, ich mach diesmal erst nach der Quali dicht, damit wir (vielleicht??) diesmal auch einen dabei haben, der richtig getippt hat)


----------



## Laggo (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1.M.Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Alonso


----------



## Supporter (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1.-Rubens B.
2.-Ralf S.
3.-F.Alonso


----------



## bine (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Ich tippe:

1. Montoya
2. Trulli
3. Kimi Raikonnen


----------



## xonnel (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

M Schumacher
Montoya
Barrichello


----------



## rene (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1.Montoya
2.M.Schumacher
3.Panis


----------



## winni (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Mein tipp
1. M.schumacher
2. Ralf Schumacher
3. Baricello


----------



## Samyber (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

1. Michael Sch.
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

So, jetzt habt Ihr noch die Cchance bis ca. 16 Uhr Euren Tipp zu ändern.

Die Qualiergebnisse:
1.     Michael Schumacher   GER  Ferrari  00:01:30.139 
2.     Rubens Barrichello   BRA  Ferrari  +0.391 
3.     Juan-Pablo Montoya   COL  Williams BMW  +0.442 
4.     Ralf Schumacher   GER  Williams BMW  +0.494 
5.     Takuma Sato   JPN  BAR Honda  +0.688 
6.     Jenson Button   GBR  BAR Honda  +0.717 
7.     Jarno Trulli   ITA  Renault  +0.832 
8.     Olivier Panis   FRA  Toyota  +1.547 
9.     Cristiano da Matta   BRA  Toyota  +1.578 
10.     David Coulthard   GBR  McLaren Mercedes  +1.580 
11.     Giancarlo Fisichella   ITA  Sauber Petronas  +1.592 
12.     Christian Klien   AUT  Jaguar  +2.193 
13.     Felipe Massa   BRA  Sauber Petronas  +2.397 
14.     Mark Webber   AUS  Jaguar  +2.486 
15.     Nick Heidfeld   GER  Jordan Ford  +3.367 
16.     Giorgio Pantano   ITA  Jordan Ford  +3.966 
17.     Fernando Alonso   ESP  Renault  +3.991 
18.     Gianmaria Bruni   ITA  Minardi Cosworth  +4.445 
19.     Zsolt Baumgartner   HUN  Minardi Cosworth  +5.648 
20.     Kimi Räikkönen   FIN  McLaren Mercedes  +keine Zeit 

Da lieg ich mit meinem Tipp doch goldrichtig)


----------



## Lahnfischer (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

M. Schumacher, Barichello, R. Schumacher


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

So Jungs (und evtl. Mädels), nu ist Schluss mit Tippen.
Nun bleibt nur nochdas morgige Rennen abzuwarten, ob wir diesmal einen Tippkönig küren können.
Viel Spass und Spannung beim Rennen wünschen Euch Anglers - TopShop
und das Anglerboard

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: 3. Runde vom Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinnspiel*

Etwas später, weil ich übers Wochenende zu tun hatte)
Wer richtig getippt hat, bitte bei Holger melden unter:
info@anglers-topshop.de

Richtig getippt hatte, wer die folgende Reihenfolge eingegeben hatte:
1.: Michael Schuhmacher
2.: Rubens Barichello
3.: Jensen Button


----------

